# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  For the morons who think that NW0 looks strange on older men...

## yeahyeahyeah

David Lynch:





Imagine if he was bald, he would lose his signature look.

Ronald Raegen:



Handsome.

----------


## fred970

There is no NW0. The scale starts at 1.

----------


## ccmethinning

I honestly think Reagan's hair looks ridiculous. I truly believe that a thick NW1 on a man in his 70s looks unnatural.

----------


## whatsgoingon

i love it. "if someone was bald he'd lose his signature look." But obviously if he was bald his "signature look" would be bald. I guess it depends, are you saying he lost his hair as this look was established or lost his hair before he had an established look.


But that's all semantics. I don't think it looks strange, just out of place. Which I guess can be described as strange, strange is a very ambiguous term. Strange could be also out of the norm. So I'll settle with my final definition as out of the norm.

And sorry if this came off abrasive or too direct, just a bit tired. Also everyone whines a lot over semantics. But that's not you, just seems to be the theme this week on the forum. So I'm possibly just in an annoyed mood.

----------


## BigThinker

This is just as stupid as the posts that use individuals to show how bald can look good (Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, etc.).

----------


## akai

Having a full head of hair doesn't look ridiculous. Yes, it's not common for a guy that old to have hair that thick, but do you think he or anyone else would choose balding?

----------


## Morbo

Tbf David Lynch is one of the strangest directors in Hollywood with or without his hair.

And yes, what BigThinker said.

----------


## capitan

> This is just as stupid as the posts that use individuals to show how bald can look good (Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, etc.).


 + 1

----------


## greatjob!

So you found some examples of old people with perfect hair, so I guess this justifies your unhealthy delusional obsession with your hairloss ruining your life?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This is just as stupid as the posts that use individuals to show how bald can look good (Vin Diesel, Bruce Willis, etc.).


 Everyone looks better with a good set of hair.

So your point is flawed.

----------


## Morbo

> Everyone looks better with a good set of hair.
> 
> So your point is flawed.


 That was not his point and that wasn't your logic.

You were _trying_ to proof that one old guy with unusual big hair is somehow the golden standard and ultimate proof that old people with big hair will always look better, where BigThinker countered that by saying that by that logic one man like Vin Diesel would somehow be the ultimate proof that bald men are somehow better looking than '_hairy_' ones.

You can say "_Everyone looks better with a good set of hair_", but your (rather desperate) example simply does not substantiate that.

----------


## Heisenberg

I would _love_ to have Ronald Reagans juvenile hairline _any_ day of the week.

In my view - a solid head of hair is a +2 to any mans appearance out of ten.

I reckon I scrape a 7.5 at best outta 10 WITH a full head of hair.

Thanks to losing hair, I place myself about a 5-6. I pull off the shaved look to some extent - but I'm just another space monkey then. 

Only black men pull of bald in my view. The rest of us end up looking like fugitives, convicts and leukemia patients - unless we dish out on the tan and try to compensate with the muscles/meathead physique route.

Nothing wrong with that, but it's not something I personally have time to invest in. It's also a look not congruent with my ideal vision of myself. I want to be a suave James Bond type, not a gruff bruiser type.

So yeah, if I had Ronald Reagan's hair as a seventy year old, I would be very happy. Do I acknowledge it probably means less when you're that age.

Most likely.

----------


## gldngamer

> I would _love_ to have Ronald Reagans juvenile hairline _any_ day of the week.
> 
> In my view - a solid head of hair is a +2 to any mans appearance out of ten.
> 
> I reckon I scrape a 7.5 at best outta 10 WITH a full head of hair.
> 
> Thanks to losing hair, I place myself about a 5-6. I pull off the shaved look to some extent - but I'm just another space monkey then. 
> 
> Only black men pull of bald in my view. The rest of us end up looking like fugitives, convicts and leukemia patients - unless we dish out on the tan and try to compensate with the muscles/meathead physique route.
> ...


 +1

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I would _love_ to have Ronald Reagans juvenile hairline _any_ day of the week.
> 
> In my view - a solid head of hair is a +2 to any mans appearance out of ten.
> 
> I reckon I scrape a 7.5 at best outta 10 WITH a full head of hair.
> 
> Thanks to losing hair, I place myself about a 5-6. I pull off the shaved look to some extent - but I'm just another space monkey then. 
> 
> Only black men pull of bald in my view. The rest of us end up looking like fugitives, convicts and leukemia patients - unless we dish out on the tan and try to compensate with the muscles/meathead physique route.
> ...


 +1

at least Reagen if he really wanted to had the choice of going slick bald by shaving it.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Tbf David Lynch is one of the strangest directors in Hollywood with or without his hair.
> 
> And yes, what BigThinker said.


 I agree!!!  Some claim that one of his films can cause some psychological damage.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I agree!!!  Some claim that one of his films can cause some psychological damage.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> ...


 BE RIGHT BACK, just going to watch eraserhead right now.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> BE RIGHT BACK, just going to watch eraserhead right now.


 I made the mistake of seeing that when I was in my twenties.  I thought it was a comedy.  My friend walked out of the theater about half way through.  There's something toxic and disturbing about that film.

Chuck

----------


## drybone

I wouldnt want to be a NW 0 if it really exists. I take it women , boys and girls are NW 0  . 

I had my transplants to give me back my NW2 . Achieving that goal is good enough. I even had a slight recede on both sides built in just to give it a mature flavor. 

Once the density fills in I will be satisfied and move on with my life.  :Smile:

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I wouldnt want to be a NW 0 if it really exists. I take it women , boys and girls are NW 0  . 
> 
> I had my transplants to give me back my NW2 . Achieving that goal is good enough. I even had a slight recede on both sides built in just to give it a mature flavor. 
> 
> Once the density fills in I will be satisfied and move on with my life.


 When I was 14, I first noticed I had some minor recession.  I looked at things a lot different back then.  For instance my family watched a popular TV show, The Fugitive, starring David Janssen.  As a teenager, he looked bald to me.  Some people thought he wore a hairpiece but he didn't.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Are hair transplants worth doing.

If you continue to bald, they seem to at best be a short term fix.




> When I was 14, I first noticed I had some minor recession.  I looked at things a lot different back then.  For instance my family watched a popular TV show, The Fugitive, starring David Janssen.  As a teenager, he looked bald to me.  Some people thought he wore a hairpiece but he didn't.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> ...

----------


## drybone

> When I was 14, I first noticed I had some minor recession.  I looked at things a lot different back then.  For instance my family watched a popular TV show, The Fugitive, starring David Janssen.  As a teenager, he looked bald to me.  Some people thought he wore a hairpiece but he didn't.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> ...


 Jansens hair looks good for a 50 year old. I went for a little more hair than that but I the concept is the same.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Are hair transplants worth doing.
> 
> If you continue to bald, they seem to at best be a short term fix.


 We have a patient who is now 60 that's been coming to Dr. Cole since 1998.  He had small hair transplant sessions every few years.  In 1998 he was a Norwood 5. Now at 60, he appears to have a full head of hair.  He had minor hair loss in the back.  Men bound toward the Norwood 6 category can get natural looking results in the front that usually hang in there pretty well into moderate old age.  Men do experience thinning of transplanted hair in their 60s + but at that age a little hair is better than none IMO. People who care about how they look when they are young, generally do care about how they look when they get older.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Are hair transplants worth doing.
> 
> If you continue to bald, they seem to at best be a short term fix.


 We have a patient who is now 60 that's been coming to Dr. Cole since 1998.  He had small hair transplant sessions every few years.  In 1998 he was a Norwood 5. Now at 60, he appears to have a full head of hair.  He had minor hair loss in the back.  Men bound toward the Norwood 6 category can get natural looking results in the front that usually hang in there pretty well into moderate old age.  Men do experience thinning of transplanted hair in their 60s + but at that age a little hair is better than none IMO. People who care about how they look when they are young, generally do care about how they look when they get older.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## burtandernie

Hair loss makes you look older all the way up through the NW scale. I think that is really the biggest downside to MPB and why most men care. I can tell you from experience its the case the majority of the time. A NW 0 makes you look unusually young just because most men do bald as they get older, while balding unusually fast at young age makes you look unusually old.
I think NW 0 looks unusually good its just such a rare sight. How can having too much hair honestly be bad? what are you smoking to think that.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Hair loss makes you look older all the way up through the NW scale. I think that is really the biggest downside to MPB and why most men care. I can tell you from experience its the case the majority of the time. A NW 0 makes you look unusually young just because most men do bald as they get older, while balding unusually fast at young age makes you look unusually old.
> I think NW 0 looks unusually good its just such a rare sight. How can having too much hair honestly be bad? what are you smoking to think that.


 For me, I hate the thought of losing hair because I like being able to style my hair. I like having hair cuts etc. 

If you are balding significantly, you lose a lot of styling options (as hair is missing). If you are receeding, again styling options become limited, as the hairline frames your face. At least if you have hair, you have the choice to go bald. 

balding sucks, whatever way you look at it.

Those guys who pay top dollar to get a combover is a bit stupid as well. (Hair transplants)

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> For me, I hate the thought of losing hair because I like being able to style my hair. I like having hair cuts etc. 
> 
> If you are balding significantly, *you lose a lot of styling options* (as hair is missing). If you are receeding, again styling options become limited, as the hairline frames your face. At least if you have hair, you have the choice to go bald. 
> 
> balding sucks, whatever way you look at it.
> 
> Those guys who pay top dollar to get a combover is a bit stupid as well. (Hair transplants)


 I agree. Once you reach NW2 the only decent options you have are what, maybe a caesar, messy bangs??

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I agree. Once you reach NW2 the only decent options you have are what, maybe a caesar, messy bangs??


 yeah, exactly what i am wearing.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I agree. Once you reach NW2 the only decent options you have are what, maybe a caesar, messy bangs??


 Depends on texture + density

If you have a wavy or loose curl texture, it is easy to style & look NW1 as long as you still have enough density
However if your hair is very straight or has very tight curls, or if it is too thin, you are in trouble
NW2 is not that bad in many cases. However NW2a is f*cked....forelock recession is a disaster

----------


## Dav7

What on earth is a NW0? Does it imply some rarity in nature because this is about the only hair loss forum I've heard that term mentioned. I thought a NW1= juvenile hairline and it progressed thereafter until NW7 or anywhere in between.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> What on earth is a NW0? Does it imply some rarity in nature because this is about the only hair loss forum I've heard that term mentioned. I thought a NW1= juvenile hairline and it progressed thereafter until NW7 or anywhere in between.


 NW0 is made up by forum posters. It is because some people think the sketch of NW1 shows a mature hairline, mild recession etc
In reality the chart is just a bunch of rough sketches done by some guy before most of us were even born. These drawings should not be taken as gospel

All that really matters = is your hairline receding or not?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> NW0 is made up by forum posters. It is because some people think the sketch of NW1 shows a mature hairline, mild recession etc
> In reality the chart is just a bunch of rough sketches done by some guy before most of us were even born. These drawings should not be taken as gospel
> 
> All that really matters = is your hairline receding or not?


 Lol.

It's Christmas and people are still talking about hairloss.

I know hairloss is ****ing terrible, but don't people here that hairloss + loser mentality is why women are not attracted

A lot of men approaching 30s are showing signs of hairloss  - lebron James, before him it was Michael Jordan , Kobe Bryant,

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Lol.
> 
> It's Christmas and people are still talking about hairloss.
> 
> I know hairloss is ****ing terrible, but don't people here that hairloss + loser mentality is why women are not attracted
> 
> A lot of men approaching 30s are showing signs of hairloss  - lebron James, before him it was Michael Jordan , Kobe Bryant,


 Yes I also thought how sad it is to post on BTT on Christmas day. I am obsessed

I wish I could agree w/ your 2nd sentence but, my mentality is permanently tied to my appearance....literally every girl who has been attracted to me that I know of, was attracted to my appearance. Not my mentality
I have a date after work tomorrow, same thing w/ this girl. She has never complimented anything about me except how I look (has never seen me w/o my hair meticulously styled)
I have no f*cking idea how to be likeable to women without hair. This is all I know, tbh I do not even want anything else

Also I think you know what I mean, right? You have made very serious venting posts about your hair, how important it is to your looks

edit- I agree that balding is very common by late 20s.....but who wants to be common? Not sure where you live but, the average American guy our age looks pretty sad

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Lol.
> 
> It's Christmas and people are still talking about hairloss.
> 
> I know hairloss is ****ing terrible, *but don't people here that hairloss + loser mentality is why women are not attracted*
> 
> A lot of men approaching 30s are showing signs of hairloss  - lebron James, before him it was Michael Jordan , Kobe Bryant,


 You shocked me with that statement.  Maybe somebody has hacked into your account.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Yes I also thought how sad it is to post on BTT on Christmas day. I am obsessed
> 
> I wish I could agree w/ your 2nd sentence but, my mentality is permanently tied to my appearance....literally every girl who has been attracted to me that I know of, was attracted to my appearance. Not my mentality
> I have a date after work tomorrow, same thing w/ this girl. She has never complimented anything about me except how I look (has never seen me w/o my hair meticulously styled)
> I have no f*cking idea how to be likeable to women without hair. This is all I know, tbh I do not even want anything else
> 
> Also I think you know what I mean, right? You have made very serious venting posts about your hair, how important it is to your looks
> 
> edit- I agree that balding is very common by late 20s.....but who wants to be common? Not sure where you live but, the average American guy our age looks pretty sad


 I hate hairloss too mate, but it's Christmas!

----------


## ChaseTheMusical

> David Lynch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if he was bald, he would lose his signature look.
> 
> Ronald Raegen:
> ...


 Yes, just yes. This is exactly what I am talking about. Over the holidays I was with a lot of family and I noticed how two of my uncles have the hairlines of men who are in their twenties. Both are in their early 60s at this point. It reminded me of everything I had been reading over the years in reference to hair transplants and how all the doctors keep saying how look older men look strange without a high, receded hairline. And I said to myself, "No, they don't strange at all. They look flipping fantastic. Their hair makes them look much younger than they are."

My guess is that this line of thinking is a good way for doctors to convince men to be a little more conservative with their supply of hair without them knowing it. Especially if they don't have a huge supply to begin with. And now it has just become the norm and nobody questions it. I think, if I end up getting surgery, I will go with the most youthful hairline that my doctor says my hair supply will support long term.

I am totally fine looking strange to others if every morning I get up and look in the mirror and say, "Hell, yeah. I love my hair."

----------


## hanginginthewire

Yeah, **** a 'mature hairline'.  Its just hair loss by another name.  Both Lynch's and Reagan's hair looks awesome.

----------


## hanginginthewire

Just saw PJ O'Rourke on Bill Maher.  68 years old and totally full head of hair.  MPB is such unfair shit.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=62YiMIGmAdc

----------


## k9gatton

Personally I think Norwood zeros can look bad, on many men. In fact, I believe there is such a thing as an "immature" hairline.

If it's not grown longer to look thinner, it can look ridiculous. It can make the head look flat, like
it doesn't have a brain under it.

It's an individuals choice.

Personally if I were to fix my hairline with surgery, I would only go to Norwood one.

----------


## k9gatton

Personally I think Norwood zeros can look bad, on many men. In fact, I believe there is such a thing as an "immature" hairline.


If it's not grown longer to look thinner, it can look ridiculous. It can make the head look flat, like it doesn't have a brain under it.
It's an individuals choice.

Personally if I were to fix my hairline with surgery, I would only go to Norwood one.

----------


## k9gatton

> Personally I think Norwood zeros can look bad, on many men. In fact, I believe there is such a thing as an "immature" hairline.
> 
> 
> If it's not grown longer to look thinner, it can look ridiculous. It can make the head look flat, like it doesn't have a brain under it.


 Only gonna post this once.  :Cool: 

It's an individuals choice though. Everybody has to be happy with his or her hair.

----------


## thehatman

> I honestly think Reagan's hair looks ridiculous. I truly believe that a thick NW1 on a man in his 70s looks unnatural.


 Reagans hair look so good, you wish!

----------

